# The Happy Couple



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

wow, that's quite an upgrade!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd have a permanent smile plastered on my face if that was my machine too :signlol:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm...he seems to be a bit happier than she is.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I wish I could get away with wearing one of those hats around here.












Not really.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have the American version for snow blowing because I was getting snow bombed from 120' by the conifers:










http://www.ebay.com/itm/221574779077?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Since nobody's done a review of the Honda HS1336iAS here, this is from the Honda website:

*Honda HS1336iAS Snowblower*

Model Reviewed: HS1336iAS Sunday, February 22, 2015 

Torey
West Newbury, MA Type of use: Residential 

"Overall, the Honda Hybrid snow blower is a great machine. It will do what the adds say and more. A very powerful machine. It will go through any type of snow. Takes a while to get used to because it has many automatic features. The only complaints I have is the battery terminals are difficult to get to, the batteries must be removed to charge them. A charging plug for each battery would be nice. There is a caution about the chute guide motor lock. where is it? The price is very high for a walk behind snow blower. Also there is no wind breaker accessory for this model. You would think that if you spend $8000 for a powerful snow blower, they would design a windbreaker cab for it. I had to modify the snow blower so it would take one. I suspect that the electric drive system for the tracks boosted the price. I would have preferred a hydraulic drive system. Hopefully, this system will be as dependable as my former 11 year old snow blower, a Honda HS1132, which was a hydrostatic drive. It was difficult to steer. The only reason Consumer Reports does not rate Honda track-drive snow blowers at the top (besides price) is that they are difficult to handle. Especially, on a 150 foot driveway like mine. That is why I chose the Honda HS1136iAS. It is a dream to handle and is capable to clear snow for large areas. Other than the issues I mentioned, I still would recommend this machine, if you want a powerful, high quality snow blower and if you can afford it." 


*The Rolls Royce of snowblowers*

Model Reviewed: HS1336IAS Sunday, January 25, 2015 
Snowman
Manchester, MA Type of use: Residential 

"Let me start by saying that this is not my first snowblower and that I have been snow blowing for 50 yrs. Indeed this is the 6th one. The first one was a Gravely (no longer in business) multifunction machine that was VERY heavy, a challenge to start and dangerously powerful with minimal safety features. It did a wonderful job following the blizzard of "78 in the Boston area. But it was too tricky and dangerous so I moved to a more popular machine. Had several of these however as I aged the physical effort to handle these machine became a challenge and a chore especially as there are several elderly people on our street that we clear following a snow event. So... when my last snowblower began to show signs of failing I decided that a replacement was in order. As luck would have it the day prior to a big snow event I drove past a Honda dealer on the way to a big box store to purchase the more popular and less expensive machine similar to the one I had been using for decades. On a lark I went in saw the HS1336iAS now called by everyone on our block "Big Red". 
This is a big machine. Beautifully made. Powerful and while expensive a machine that you can walk behind for hours and never get tired. There is no lifting or pushing. The tracks work wonderfully allowing it to turn while in place. Turn the key, hold the clutch, push a button to start the auger and a joy stick hydraulically adjusts the chute angle and direction while another joy stick hydraulically raises and lowers the blade. It is hard to imagine an easier to operate machine.
This in my third season with this Big Red. It has yet to meet a snow that it can't devour! Light and fluffy or heavy and wet this machine with it's track drive system just keeps moving forwards doing what it was built to do - clear snow! 
Before closing I like the fact that I purchased this from a Honda dealer. He did a wonderful job showing me how to use the machine and how to use the track drive system. If something goes wrong (and I hope it does not) the dealership is there with a full service department to fix the machine. Again the cost of Big Red is clearly an obstacle for many but considering that if this machine is cared for the cost can be amortized over 20 yrs of service as my elderly Honda mower has done and will continue to do come summer. 
In the final analysis it is not the cost but the function of the machine that make it worth every penny."


*Question for [email protected]:* Do you really have to remove the batteries to charge them? Does the machine not have an onboard charging system? Or at least an onboard battery charger so that it is a "plug-in" hybrid? 

From the owner's manual:
_*　*_
_"BATTERY SERVICE _
_Your snowblower's engine charging system charges the batteries while the engine is running. However, if the snowblower is only used periodically, the batteries must be charged monthly to maintain the battery service life."_


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

wdb said:


>


But can he run a snowblower? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wonder how they would compare for half the price!


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Coby7*: Wouldn't the Honda HS1332TA or Honda HSS1332AT be a better comparison to that Yamaha?

The Honda HS1336iAS is 36" wide while the Yamaha is only 32" wide.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

E350 said:


> *Coby7*: Wouldn't the Honda HS1332TA or Honda HSS1332AT be a better comparison to that Yamaha?
> 
> The Honda HS1336iAS is 36" wide while the Yamaha is only 32" wide.



I would say NO. 

I had a Yamaha 828 for 20 years and got rid of it because no parts are available. I bought a 2011 928 Honda and the 20 year old Yamaha had 30% more power. I would compare the 8hp Yamaha to a 11 to 13 hp Honda. I would of bought a new Yamaha but they are not available in the US, no wheel version and $4,200 US dollar in Canada.

.


----------

